# How do you store your saddles?



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

I was wondering what you guys to store your saddles. I had been thinking along the lines of a roundish table leg or something similar that was big enough diameter to hold a saddle good, I just don't know how to get my idea from my head to the wall. My husband thinks I am nuts on this and is no help.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

In a plastic tote, thrown in loosly!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Laid on a shelf in the shed. Out of the weather, of course. I think all you need to do is keep them dry and out of the sun. When we go for day hikes we just throw them into the back of the pickup along with all the panniers and bags and walking sticks and stuff. We have a camper shell on the truck to keep everything of the weather, tho.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I hang mine by the straps on a big plastic covered hook. There is a line of these down the two by four upright in the barn. The ones I'm not using are stored in a big metal garbage can with a metal lid so mice and rats can't chew on the straps and felt/


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

I use saddle racks for horse saddles, screwed to the wall, in a room of the barn that is mouse-free and can be heated enough to prevent dampness. This equipment can represent a fairly substantial investment that I would like to protect as much as possible.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The saddles I use often are on a saddle rack on the wall of the barn so Mice can't get to them. The rest of the saddles and panniers are in a heavy plasic blue tote container. No food allowed in with the gear to help keep the mice from wanting to chew into it.


----------

